# Two Knots



## Startingover

I buy pre-made pizza dough at the store. I let it sit on counter recommend time but it is DIFFICULT to stretch,


----------



## Startingover

Also 
How do you tell its done???

with pizza I peek underneath crust. I can check the bottom but I don’t want gummy dough in middle.


----------



## Jackofall1

Whats with the nautical reference in the title? Just asking for a friend.......


----------



## Startingover

Jackofall1 said:


> Whats with the nautical reference in the title? Just asking for a friend.......


Don’t know......that’s her screen name and she’s one of the best cooks around. 

When she’s back on here we’ll ask her. Unless one of the other cooks know.


----------



## Startingover

Ok. Baked it the full time and it’s delicious. Wondering if my dough is a smaller quantity? The ratio dough to filling isn’t right. My dough didn’t fill a cookie sheet and its too thin. But really good.


----------



## Startingover

Mine is on the white plate. Joans is on the dark cookie sheet. And those are her photos below her picture.


----------



## BigJim

Looks dern good to me, now I'm hungry. lol Man that looks good!


----------



## Startingover

BigJim said:


> Looks dern good to me, now I'm hungry. lol Man that looks good!


Ohhh Thank you. I don’t cook much these days. No time. 

Its not bad. 😌 but too much pepperoni. Im writing down my quantities now, for next time. And I used half shaved parmesan but worried cause it doesn’t melt easily but this melted with good flavor. Daughter had bought an Italian blend shredded cheese, for me, but i had some on crackers to sample and thought it was bland so didn’t use it. It will be fine on an omelette.


----------



## Nik333

Jackofall1 said:


> Whats with the nautical reference in the title? Just asking for a friend.......


I always thought the two knots represent her and her husband. Her profile used to talk about the two of them. I don't know if it still does. There are several kinds of wedding rings with knots.






Buy Original Lovers' Knot Ring for USD 285.00 | James Avery


A timeless expression, the knot signifies two people have become one, bound together by their love in this Original Lovers' Knot Sterling Silver Ring.




www.jamesavery.com


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> Is this 1/3 cup or
> 1 and 1/3 cup pepperoni?
> 
> Im making your pepperoni bread today.


She's probably busy cooking. I see a parenthesis not a 1 & 1/3. Which did you use?


----------



## de-nagorg

Nik333 said:


> I always thought the two knots represent her and her husband. Her profile used to talk about the two of them. I don't know if it still does. There are several kinds of wedding rings with knots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Original Lovers' Knot Ring for USD 285.00 | James Avery
> 
> 
> A timeless expression, the knot signifies two people have become one, bound together by their love in this Original Lovers' Knot Sterling Silver Ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jamesavery.com



Nah: Her husband is Mr. Knot, and she is Mrs. Knot.

Hence Two Knots.

She explained it on the first post she made, years ago.

Made a joke that he was the Head Knot.

Reverse that to get Knot-head.

ED

And Rae: that does look great.

Too much bread for me, but still looks tasty.


----------



## Two Knots

Starting over, just saw this...your sausage bread looks delicious. 
It’s about 1/3 cup pepperoni ( a handful ) Store bought pizza is good for this 
purpose, but it’s not as easy to stretch as homemade dough. Homemade 
stretches out bigger than the pan and has to be shaped into a crescent to fit the pan. 
You said it was delicious, I hope so.
Nic, you are correct about the knot ring.


----------



## Two Knots

de-nagorg said:


> Nah: Her husband is Mr. Knot, and she is Mrs. Knot.
> 
> Hence Two Knots.
> 
> She explained it on the first post she made, years ago.
> 
> Made a joke that he was the Head Knot.
> 
> Reverse that to get Knot-head.
> 
> ED
> 
> And Rae: that does look great.
> 
> Too much bread for me, but still looks tasty.


LOL, Ed...he’s also the head groundskeeper, and the boss - outside!


----------



## Startingover

Nik333 said:


> She's probably busy cooking. I see a parenthesis not a 1 & 1/3. Which did you use?


I used about 3/4 cup which was too much. But just ate some and its delicious if I do say so. Only had a sliver earlier. Dough was only $2.99 so I’m making another as I have lots of leftover ingredients. Daughter really liked it but likes Calzones (with Ricotta in filling) better so I’ll try those next time I feel like cooking.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> I used about 3/4 cup which was too much. But just ate some and its delicious if I do say so. Only had a sliver earlier. Dough was only $2.99 so I’m making another as I have lots of leftover ingredients. Daughter really liked it but likes Calzones (with Ricotta in filling) better so I’ll try those next time I feel like cooking.


Yours looks better, but, don't tell her! 😊


----------



## Startingover

Two Knots said:


> Starting over, just saw this...your sausage bread looks delicious.
> It’s about 1/3 cup pepperoni ( a handful ) Store bought pizza is good for this
> purpose, but it’s not as easy to stretch as homemade dough. Homemade
> stretches out bigger than the pan and has to be shaped into a crescent to fit the pan.
> You said it was delicious, I hope so.
> Nic, you are correct about the knot ring.


TK, thanks for the detailed recipe. One reason I like it is no one else around here makes it. Ok, glad to know store dough doesn’t stretch. I tore a hole trying to stretch it then tried patching it like pie dough. (Didn’t work). You’re so great for sharing your recipes which are like a work of art.


----------



## Startingover

Nik333 said:


> Yours looks better, but, don't tell her! 😊


You’re just being kind. No one compares to her.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> You’re just being kind. No one compares to her.


I meant your daughter's. 
No, I'm a say what you mean kind of person.
Grandma Gay used to say, "if you can't say anthing nice, don't say anything at all!' I wish i followed that all the time. 😊


----------



## Two Knots

Starting over, have you ever made your own dough? With the food processor it so easy,
you can make it in 40 seconds and only kneed it for 30 seconds. One you make it, you’ll 
love the easy way it spreads on a pan.


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Starting over, have you ever made your own dough? With the food processor it so easy,
> you can make it in 40 seconds and only kneed it for 30 seconds. One you make it, you’ll
> love the easy way it spreads on a pan.


I can't get it in my head how you can make dough in a food processor. Are there different types of food processors? I have a set of the Ninjas but all they do is chop things up.


----------



## Two Knots

Jim, Is it a big one? This is the size you need with the big blade...I’ll do a tutorial for you on how to make dough in a food processor in 40 seconds.


----------



## de-nagorg

I've made it in a Kitchen-aide mixer with a dough hook, a little longer than 40 seconds, but sure tastes better than that store bought cardboard.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger

Ohoh, the dough/pizza wars.







I'm a fan of hand mixing and kneading, long rising times using little yeast and 500* temps for pizza.


----------



## Two Knots

Ed, that’s why I got a kitchen aid with a dough hook to make dough...Now, my kitchen aid is
in a pull out cabinet that the head knot made...I can use it from inside the cabinet...however, I mostly use the processor instead.
Yes, pizza wars, let them begin


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Ed, that’s why I got a kitchen aid with a dough hook to make dough...Now, my kitchen aid is
> in a pull out cabinet that the head knot made...I can use it from inside the cabinet...however, I mostly use the processor instead.
> Yes, pizza wars, let them begin
> View attachment 633795


That is like our mixer except ours is red, I like the pullout for yours, those mixers are heavy. Looking forward to how you make your dough.


----------



## Two Knots

Jim, to be clear, the food processor ( on my counter) yours is at least that big?


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Yes, pizza wars, let them begin


1lb.bread flour or 1/2 lb bread flour and 1/2 lb. semolina
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons sugar
3 tablespoons oil
3/4 teaspoon yeast
1 1/4 cup or less tap water
Mix all ingredients with large spoon and knead by hand, use a glove it will be sticky
Knead until dough becomes smooth, cover and let rise at room temp until double or somewhat more. 2 to 3 hours
Stretch, do not roll or pat out, learn to toss the dough, to size, place on pizza peel or baking sheet dusted with cornmeal or semolina put topping
Slide from peel or pan and cook on pizza stone in preheated 500* oven 5 to 8 minutes until cheese is melted and dough begins to brown. Turn as needed for even cooking/browning.

Done in under 4 hours. You in some kind of hurry or something. 

Added the oil I forgot the first time.


----------



## Colbyt

BigJim said:


> I can't get it in my head how you can make dough in a food processor. Are there different types of food processors? I have a set of the Ninjas but all they do is chop things up.


I can assure you that it works. A low hydration (thin pizza) comes out crumbly and becomes workable after a few hours. A pan style dough ( higher hydration) comes out in a ball that you can knead a bit. I am of the personal opinion that it works the heck out of the motor and only do large batches on the stand mixer.


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Jim, to be clear, the food processor ( on my counter) yours is at least that big?


Sorry, I got off to talking about your mixer instead of the processor. No my processor is not that large. This is the ones I have:



https://www.amazon.com/Ninja-Processor-450-Watt-Smoothies-QB1004/dp/B004XK4N9C


----------



## Two Knots

oh, you would need a bigger processor ... christmas is coming.
I already made the dough and finished it up at 12:40...
Here it is...
put in the food processor
3 cups all purpose flour & 1 tea kosher salt & 2 tablespoons sugar

In a big mug measure 1 cup of warm water & 1 Tab yeast & 1 tea sugar - in a few
minutes it will foam up then add 2 tablespoons olive oil and put into processor...

Cover and mix for several seconds then switch to pulse
so that you don’t strain the mixer...continue pulsing for 40 seconds.
If it’s too dry add a little water, if it’s too wet add flour.( see pic
# 4 it was too wet so I added a tablespoon more of flour.

Turn out and kneed for 30 seconds to 1 minute.
place in oiled bowl and turn to coat ball with olive oil.
Cover with plastic wrap and put in warm place.


----------



## Two Knots

Dough tripled in size in one and a half hour.


----------



## Two Knots

I put it in a plastic bag and it goes in the fridge until tomorrow cause I have to make 
the gnocchi tonight and finish up some leftover pork. No time to make pizza today!


----------



## wooleybooger

Resting in the frig is good.


----------



## Nik333

@Two Knots, just to be clear, your tea of salt is a tsp, not a teacup? 😊


----------



## Nik333

@ BigJim, look up dough hook.


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> @ BigJim, look up dough hook.


Nik, I have one of those with the Kitchenaid mixer but I have never used it.

Joann, thanks for the instructions how to make the pizza crust, I will give it a try. I got it saved.


----------



## Startingover

TK
Years I devoted my time to (trying) mastering sourdough bread. I still enjoy working with dough and the reason I stopped breadmaking was because I was eating too much!!!

I got 5 quart KitchenAid mixer to use for dough. You’ve convinced me to try my own pizza dough. Then it will depend on whether daughter notices and appreciates the extra effort.


----------



## wooleybooger

I see someone here needs to learn Joann speak. 
@Startingover I'm sure your daughter will notice the world of difference.


----------



## Two Knots

Startingover, the recipe is the same for the kitchen aid with the dough hook, only
it takes longer to make than the food processor. When I make dough for pizza, I often
make two or three of them ...use one and freeze the others.
I think I’m going to make sausage & pepperoni pizza tonight with the dough I made
yesterday.


----------



## Startingover

Two Knots said:


> Startingover, the recipe is the same for the kitchen aid with the dough hook, only
> it takes longer to make than the food processor. When I make dough for pizza, I often
> make two or three of them ...use one and freeze the others.
> I think I’m going to make sausage & pepperoni pizza tonight with the dough I made
> yesterday.


Thks. I don’t have a food processor. Have never frozen dough. I’ll try it.


----------



## Startingover

wooleybooger said:


> I see someone here needs to learn Joann speak.
> @Startingover I'm sure your daughter will notice the world of difference.


I dunno. Mastered cathead biscuits and she was ambivalent about them. She loved Olive Garden minestrone. Bought bones, roasted them for delicious broth. Went to a lot of trouble. She ate it an said it was good but she still liked OliveGardens better. That was years ago. she has learned to be more tactful and more appreciative.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> I dunno. Mastered cathead biscuits and she was ambivalent about them. She loved Olive Garden minestrone. Bought bones, roasted them for delicious broth. Went to a lot of trouble. She ate it an said it was good but she still liked OliveGardens better. That was years ago. she has learned to be more tactful and more appreciative.


Cathead biscuits are good  Recipe I was using had about 25% too much lard in it. Cut down the amount and they were perfect to me.


----------



## Startingover

wooleybooger said:


> Cathead biscuits are good  Recipe I was using had about 25% too much lard in it. Cut down the amount and they were perfect to me.


I LOVED my biscuits hot out of the oven, slathered with butter and honey.


----------



## Startingover

TK
Daughter has a great food processor I helped her buy last xmas. Now after telling her your comments she decided she’s going to make your processor dough! Yay, one less thing for me to do.


----------



## Nik333

So, @Two Knots. you're saying the Food Processor is faster than the dough hook? 
Which category does a bread machine fall under? I've used none of the above. I made so much bread while in college, my roommate bought me a huge earthenware bowl I could sit on the floor with & really go to it! 😊 But, the work isn't as appealing anymore. Kinda like getting lost while backpacking was an adventure then but now. . .


----------



## BigJim

Joann, what size is your food processor?

Speaking of biscuits, Judy was teaching me how to make lemon cupcakes from scratch yesterday. I had all the stuff mixed up and in the oven. When the cupcakes had risen about half way, I looked over and saw that the lemon zest and sugar was still in the food processor. Talk about stupid, I was not happy to say the least. We let them finish baking, I ate one after they cooled a little, they were pretty fair biscuits. lol I tried another one this morning, they are not good at all. Live and learn. I did remake the cupcakes and they did turn out good. This getting old...hmmmm...this being old is something else. lol


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> Joann, what size is your food processor?
> 
> Speaking of biscuits, Judy was teaching me how to make lemon cupcakes from scratch yesterday. I had all the stuff mixed up and in the oven. When the cupcakes had risen about half way, I looked over and saw that the lemon zest and sugar was still in the food processor. Talk about stupid, I was not happy to say the least. We let them finish baking, I ate one after they cooled a little, they were pretty fair biscuits. lol I tried another one this morning, they are not good at all. Live and learn. I did remake the cupcakes and they did turn out good. This getting old...hmmmm...this being old is something else. lol


 That's just called learning to cook! Just keep telling yourself how good your carpentry skills are. You can do it!
I still remember my usually sarcastic dad patiently eating the bright blue cupcakes I made. 

I think women, most, that is, have some innate ability to remember when something is gone or missing. I always seem to know how much milk, flour, rice, butter, etc., is in the cupboard, fridge (or cake).
Also, taste test it, first, before baking. I know that goes against advice re: raw eggs, but sugar kills bacteria in small amount.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> This getting old...hmmmm...this being old is something else. lol


Getting old ain't for sissy's BigJim.


----------



## Two Knots

Startingover, Good on your daughter making the dough in the food processor...many fingers make less work. 
Nik, yes, the food processor whips up the dough in 40 seconds, turn it out and hand kneed
for 30 seconds...put in oiled bowl for it to rise.

Jim, I have many kitchen disasters, leaving out ingredients is common...One time I was making a cheesecake in the mixer, first you cream the sugar and cream cheese, then add
the vanilla and then the eggs...well, I dropped the whole egg shell in my mixture! Of course,
it got chopped up to bits... 

The head knot just came in from raking leaves and he’s eating my latest concoction...
sauceless pizza! He’s in heaven, the crust is good ( from the processor yesterday) and the pizza is amazing...Jim, I’ll try and see what size processor I have...I bought it for my 
daughter -in-laws, and one returned it and got a Ninja.
Here’s my sauceless pizza, it came out amazing...


----------



## Two Knots

Oops, it got posted. Anyhow, I put on it sundried tomatoes in olive oil, roasted pimentos, cut up kalmara olives, chopped onion, fried up Two sausage patties, and chopped pepperoni.

Sprinkled it with pecorino romano grading cheese.. Then I drizzled some olive oil from the sun dried tomatoes all over... I also drizzled olive oil all around the crust...I cooked it @425* for 10 minutes, then took it out and put on the chopped mozzarella and cook it for another 5 minutes.


----------



## Colbyt

That does look wonderful.


----------



## Two Knots

Jim, my food processor is about 30 years old...It’s 11 cups...it takes a beating and keeps on ticking.
For the dough I mainly pulse it, not continually mix cause it would be a strain on the motor.
Here’s the newer model. It also is great for chopping cole slaw perfectly.



https://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-KFP1133WH-11-Cup-Processor-System/dp/B00LE97PT0/ref=sr_1_2?crid=UWZ4KOINU2TD&dchild=1&keywords=kitchenaid+11+cup+food+processor&qid=1605644288&sprefix=kitchen+aid+11+cup+food+%2Caps%2C156&sr=8-2


----------



## Two Knots

Thanks Colby, It tastes amazing too...the dough comes out crispy on the bottom @425*
for a total of 15 minutes. Oh, I forgot I sprinkled it with garlic salt, black pepper,
and red pepper flakes...On the piece that I cut - I also gave it a ‘slight’ olive oil drizzle.


----------



## Nik333

@Two Knots, did you ever try a bread machine? I think I'd have to hide it. It seems you can't make braided loaves. . .


----------



## Two Knots

No, I make all my bread in the food processor...fast and easy...bread machine only makes one loaf right? When I do holiday baking I make three loaves of everything...The easter bread is braded by hand. The other breads are French Biguette bread...I like the French bread cause it has a crusty outside and soft inside.


----------



## wooleybooger

Thats a lot of Challah there TK. I only make one occasionally, braiding isn't one of my strong points. I know, right over left then, etc. but it's always a mystery to me how the center becomes a right or left, but it does.


----------



## BigJim

Did I ever tell you I dearly love good bread, that is some beautiful bread.

The pizza looks mighty good also.

Thanks for letting me know the size of your processor, that is a nice one.

Nik as for test tasting, Judy did, she said it tastes like it don't have any sugar in it. I still thought I had put the sugar in. lol


----------



## Admin

Two Knots said:


> Oops, it got posted. Anyhow, I put on it sundried tomatoes in olive oil, roasted pimentos, cut up kalmara olives, chopped onion, fried up Two sausage patties, and chopped pepperoni.
> 
> Sprinkled it with pecorino romano grading cheese.. Then I drizzled some olive oil from the sun dried tomatoes all over... I also drizzled olive oil all around the crust...I cooked it @425* for 10 minutes, then took it out and put on the chopped mozzarella and cook it for another 5 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 633918
> View attachment 633919
> View attachment 633920
> View attachment 633921
> View attachment 633922


You are killing me here. I am seriously drooling on my desk.


----------



## Startingover

On second thought ....... I’d hate for daughter to risk burning up her processor motor making dough. She loves it and last xmas got a deal with a blade holder included.

I think I’ll make the dough in my KA.


----------



## Startingover

Cricket said:


> You are killing me here. I am seriously drooling on my desk.


If you like this post scroll back and look at other mouth watering photos Two Knots posted.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> If you like this post scroll back and look at other mouth watering photos Two Knots posted.


Wouldn't it be great to be able to see all her photos with titles. I remember my email used to have that function many years ago. . . I could see all photos on my mail, together. I guess it would have to be in an album? Or Media?


----------



## Startingover

TK,
just curious. Why don’t you use bread flour for your pizza dough?


----------



## Nik333

@Startingover - where did she say that?


----------



## Two Knots

Startingover said:


> TK,
> just curious. Why don’t you use bread flour for your pizza dough?


I’ve never used bread flour...just plain white flour for bread and pizza dough.
I also use a lot of self rising flour in baking cookies and cakes.


----------



## Two Knots

Startingover said:


> If you like this post scroll back and look at other mouth watering photos Two Knots posted.


You guys are very nice, but, yer going to give me a swell head.


----------



## Startingover

Two Knots said:


> I’ve never used bread flour...just plain white flour for bread and pizza dough.
> I also use a lot of self rising flour in baking cookies and cakes.


my late elderly aunt used Swansdown cake flour. I rarely make a cake from scratch and when I have I just have used AP flour. Today we’re having carrot cake complements of Duncan Hines. I say we but I’ll have a piece then send it home with daughter. maybe. depends on if she starts returning my dishes that I’ve sent to her house


----------



## Startingover

Nik333 said:


> @Startingover - where did she say that?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Not sure what you’re referring to


----------



## de-nagorg

Startingover said:


> my late elderly aunt used Swansdown cake flour. I rarely make a cake from scratch and when I have I just have used AP flour. Today we’re having carrot cake complements of Duncan Hines. I say we but I’ll have a piece then send it home with daughter. maybe. depends on if she starts returning my dishes that I’ve sent to her house


She is collecting her inheritance early. 😇 

My grandmother used a flour sifter, to make her own cake flour.


ED


----------



## Startingover

de-nagorg said:


> She is collecting her inheritance early. 😇
> 
> My grandmother used a flour sifter, to make her own cake flour.
> 
> 
> ED


😂


----------



## Two Knots

Self rising flour is great to use for cakes and cookies...you don’t have to mess with the 
baking soda or baking powder. Good for pancake batter as well.


----------



## wooleybooger

I use 1/4t cream of tartar +1/2 t baking soda to equal 1 teaspoon of baking powder. Why? Because I ran out of BP and have a lot of the other two. One less can in the cupboard also.









10 Handy Substitutes for Baking Powder


Baking powder adds volume and lightens the texture of baked goods. But if you're out, don't worry — here are 10 great substitutes for baking powder.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Startingover

wooleybooger said:


> I use 1/4t cream of tartar +1/2 t baking soda to equal 1 teaspoon of baking powder. Why? Because I ran out of BP and have a lot of the other two. One less can in the cupboard also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Handy Substitutes for Baking Powder
> 
> 
> Baking powder adds volume and lightens the texture of baked goods. But if you're out, don't worry — here are 10 great substitutes for baking powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthline.com


interesting. I’ve looked up substitutes for things before but never knew you could substitute baking powder. I am careful about checking the expiration date on cream of tartar and baking powder because I know they lose their leavening agent.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> interesting. I’ve looked up substitutes for things before but never knew you could substitute baking powder. I am careful about checking the expiration date on cream of tartar and baking powder because I know they lose their leavening agent.


Date on my 1 lb. jar of CT is 11/2022, had it about 5 years. Date on my 12 lb. bag of soda is 11/2019, had that 6 or 7 years. Used the mixture yesterday making cornbread. Still works good. I use the soda along with vinegar for cleaning the cooktop and other things. Bag of soda beats the heck out of buying those little $2 boxes. I found it in the pool supplies at Walmart.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Arm-Hammer-Pure-Baking-Soda-12-lb/17043412


----------



## Startingover

wooleybooger said:


> Date on my 1 lb. jar of CT is 11/2022, had it about 5 years. Date on my 12 lb. bag of soda is 11/2019, had that 6 or 7 years. Used the mixture yesterday making cornbread. Still works good. I use the soda along with vinegar for cleaning the cooktop and other things. Bag of soda beats the heck out of buying those little $2 boxes. I found it in the pool supplies at Walmart.
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Arm-Hammer-Pure-Baking-Soda-12-lb/17043412


you’re a good shopper.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> you’re a good shopper.


Just don't want to pay more that I have to. Many things are best *not* bought on Amazon if you can find them elsewhere.


----------



## Startingover

Todays processor dough


----------



## Two Knots

Startingover said:


> Todays processor dough
> View attachment 634411


Yeah, you did it! Isn’t it easy? I made one today too.
I’m going to make Sicilian anchovy Pizza, and for the first time I’m going to try and make Italian bread rolls to make Jimmy Buffs Italian hot dogs.
Didn’t you say you that don’t have a food processor?


----------



## Startingover

Two Knots said:


> Yeah, you did it! Isn’t it easy? I made one today too.
> I’m going to make Sicilian anchovy Pizza, and for the first time I’m going to try and make Italian bread rolls to make Jimmy Buffs Italian hot dogs.
> Didn’t you say you that don’t have a food processor?


Daughter made it and brought it over.


----------



## Two Knots

Was it her first time making pizza dough? Did she find it easy to do?


----------



## Startingover

Two Knots said:


> Was it her first time making pizza dough? Did she find it easy to do?


Yes! and yes! Whooo. It finished baking in just in time because our power went out shortly afterwards. 

but theres a big gap inside. what did I do wrong?


----------



## Two Knots

What do you mean - big gap?

edit..I forgot if it’s her first time, she needs to make a wish!


----------



## Startingover




----------



## Startingover

Two Knots said:


> What do you mean - big gap?
> 
> edit..I forgot if it’s her first time, she needs to make a wish!


Yay. A wish!


----------



## Two Knots

Donno, you got a big poof of bread in the center? Did you spread it out evenly?
Never had that happen.


----------



## Startingover

Startingover said:


> View attachment 634436





Two Knots said:


> Donno, you got a big poof of bread in the center? Did you spread it out evenly?
> Never had that happen.


nooo, It wasn’t spread evenly. (Distractions) I Googled ‘gap in bread under crust’ an found lots to read. At a glance it’s related to proofing.

but it tastes really good.


----------



## Two Knots

Was it easy to spread out? You’ll never want to go back to store bought elastic pizza dough - that is hard to spread out into the pan.


----------



## Startingover

Two Knots said:


> Was it easy to spread out? You’ll never want to go back to store bought elastic pizza dough - that is hard to spread out into the pan.


Spread better than store bought but could have been a bit easier. She said she mixed it longer Then you recommended. (Who knows why). I wonder if the dough was more moist if it’d spread easier?

OR, it had proofed enough so I sat it in the fridge a few minutes while preparing ingredients. Maybe the chill?

She hasn’t baked with flour much lately,

one hint I had read and follow was to use a fork and lift the flour (in the container) with a fork a few times so its not densely packed.

🙂 we were checking to see if the dough was cooked inside and she knocked on it and said that’s what Paul Hollywood does. (From the Great British baking show)


----------



## Two Knots

Don’t over mix it and it should be on the soft side, not hard...the softer it is the more 
spreadable it is...She waited until the yeast bubbled up a bit? When did she refrigerate it after it was all made? If you refrigerate it, let it come to room temp before stretching it in the pan.


----------



## Startingover

Two Knots said:


> Don’t over mix it and it should be on the soft side, not hard...the softer it is the more
> spreadable it is...She waited until the yeast bubbled up a bit? When did she refrigerate it after it was all made? If you refrigerate it, let it come to room temp before stretching it in the pan.


ok. Then I suspect the overmixing. After she let it mostly rise she brought it over to my house.

I’ll ask her if the yeast bubbled.

When I realized it had risen enough was when I put it in the fridge. It may still have been chilled when I tried to spread it out so two possible errors.

We’ll try this again before Christmas. I think it’s now one of her favorite things to eat. meanwhile we’ll have a lot of turkey leftovers to eat.


----------



## Two Knots

It might not have finished rising when you refrigerated it. Why did you refrigerate it anyway,
if you were going to use it? I only refrigerate it if I’m going to use it the next day...It’s ok to refrigerate dough to retard it for a thinner crust pizza...but, I never do.
Tell he to just mix it on pulse, until it comes together in a ball...then turn it out and kneed by hand for 30 seconds to one minute - until its smooth.


----------



## Startingover

Two Knots said:


> It might not have finished rising when you refrigerated it. Why did you refrigerate it anyway,
> if you were going to use it? I only refrigerate it if I’m going to use it the next day...It’s ok to refrigerate dough to retard it for a thinner crust pizza...but, I never do.
> Tell he to just mix it on pulse, until it comes together in a ball...then turn it out and kneed by hand for 30 seconds to one minute - until its smooth.


Ok I’ll tell her.

I was afraid it would rise too much while I was getting sausage an peppers ready.

You’re so sweet to help us this much.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> View attachment 634436


I don't think I'd worry about it too much Startingover. Might have been some air trapped in the product or is that a ball of unmelted cheese or a ball of dough in the middle. Looks like dough, could be gas released as that ball rose. Whatever the cause I wouldn't worry much, maybe next time it needs to be rolled a little tighter.


----------



## Startingover

wooleybooger said:


> I don't think I'd worry about it too much Startingover. Might have been some air trapped in the product or is that a ball of unmelted cheese or a ball of dough in the middle. Looks like dough, could be gas released as that ball rose. Whatever the cause I wouldn't worry much, maybe next time it needs to be rolled a little tighter.


Ball of dough in middle. Okay, thanks. I’m just happy daughter liked it. 

No rolling just pulling and pushing with fingers.


----------



## Startingover

TwoKnots,
Daughter wants to know if you use regular yeast or fast acting? 

Also, do you use yeast in a jar or the paper packets?

Yes, she let the yeast bubble.

She’s watching Utube videos on dough in food processors.

I’m thankful she had this to take her mind off work. She found a new office so has lots to do. Who can worry about work when they’re concentrating on yeast?


----------



## Two Knots

Regular yeast, I get it in costco, I think it’s about a three pound bag...actually my son gets
it and gives me half...He makes breads and pizzas too, along with his boys...I keep the yeast it in the freezer, it stays fresh for years.

I think your daughter did good for her first attempt at dough making in the FP...After a couple more, she’ll be a pro...and be whipping them up all the time.


----------



## wooleybooger

Pizza dough is easy and if doing by hand as I like to do allowing it to rest 5 to 15 minutes and hydrolyze/autolyse helps cut down on the kneading.


----------



## Two Knots

In my future I see my next pizza to be white spinach pizza made with ricotta and mozzarella and spinach. That is a favorite of mine. hmmm...maybe I throw on some ground sausage too...kudnt hert!


----------



## Startingover

Two Knots said:


> In my future I see my next pizza to be white spinach pizza made with ricotta and mozzarella and spinach. That is a favorite of mine. hmmm...maybe I throw on some ground sausage too...kudnt hert!


and sun dried tomatoes


----------



## Colbyt

Startingover said:


> Yes! and yes! Whooo. It finished baking in just in time because our power went out shortly afterwards.
> 
> but theres a big gap inside. what did I do wrong?


It might be steam from whatever you stuffed it with. Easy fix just cut a couple of small slits in the top of the dough right before baking.


----------



## Startingover

Colbyt said:


> It might be steam from whatever you stuffed it with. Easy fix just cut a couple of small slits in the top of the dough right before baking.


 Oh darn.....I meant to do that an forgot! Thanks!


----------



## Startingover

Colbyt said:


> It might be steam from whatever you stuffed it with. Easy fix just cut a couple of small slits in the top of the dough right before baking.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> Ball of dough in middle. Okay, thanks. I’m just happy daughter liked it.
> 
> No rolling just pulling and pushing with fingers.


Fingers? Are you talking about kneading? It takes the whole of both hands starting with the heel of your hands, pushing forward then pulling back with your fingers. It's a heavy duty exercize. Kneading creates gluten, a protein, which holds the air (CO2) put off by the yeast. This allows for air through-out the dough. Otherwise the cooked product will not have a fine texture.

I found a video that shows it.
She seems rather tall. My knead is not so delicate since I'm closer.


----------



## wooleybooger

Pizza dough I knead one handed. It's a small amount of dough. I also hydrolyze/autolyze the dough 5 to 15 minutes. This also helps develop the gluten. Yes the push pull or push fold turn and push again is the way to knead dough IMO. You can also stretch fold turn and stretch. This is more stretching and pushing will do.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Pizza dough I knead one handed. It's a small amount of dough. I also hydrolyze/autolyze the dough 5 to 15 minutes. This also helps develop the gluten. Yes the push pull or push fold turn and push again is the way to knead dough IMO. You can also stretch fold turn and stretch. This is more stretching and pushing will do.


It probably makes a difference whether your hands are small or large. Mine are small in length, so it takes two hands.
@Startingover - you can also knead too long. Too much gluten can make the bread tougher.









Is Your Bread Dough Kneaded Enough? Here's How to Tell.


If you love baking homemade bread, you have to read this.




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## wooleybooger

That is a point Nik and I'll drop it there. I've been around woodworking forums too long and there is an obvious comment that wouldn't be appropriate here.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> That is a point Nik and I'll drop it there. I've been around woodworking forums too long and there is an obvious comment that wouldn't be appropriate here.


What are you talking about? I’ve been around woodworking forums for a long time as well,
but, figure out what you mean?


----------



## Startingover

TK
Do you put your food processor in the dishwasher? Daughter doesn’t, she washes hers by hand so she decided to make dough next time in her KitchenAid because she can put the bowl and paddle in the dishwasher. She’s like me not fond of Hand washing.

Future Pepperoni-sausage Bread is put on hold until after Thanksgiving. I’ll let you know how the next batch it turns out.

Wooley, i’ve made a lot of bread but in my KitchenAid and I’m just happy now that daughter is interested in the process of making dough. We watched YouTube videos until late last night and she was tempted to stay up and practice dough making. ( but didn’t.)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Wooley, i’ve made a lot of bread but in my KitchenAid and I’m just happy now that daughter is interested in the process of making dough. We watched YouTube videos until late last night and she was tempted to stay up and practice dough making. ( but didn’t.)
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving


I too have made a lot of bread with my KA mixer. I can't keep it on the kitchen countertop and it's too much trouble to bring in for a pizza dough so I do it by hand. Doesn't take much longer and I can better tell if I've blown the flour/liquid proportions.


----------



## Startingover

wooleybooger said:


> I too have made a lot of bread with my KA mixer. I can't keep it on the kitchen countertop and it's too much trouble to bring in for a pizza dough so I do it by hand. Doesn't take much longer and I can better tell if I've blown the flour/liquid proportions.


I haven’t use my KA for several years I think I’ll get it off of my kitchen counter too. Considering my house is roomy the builder skimped on counter space. But it’s fine for me.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> I haven’t use my KA for several years I think I’ll get it off of my kitchen counter too. Considering my house is roomy the builder skimped on counter space. But it’s fine for me.


That's a ditto here.


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, I put the Kitchen Aid food processor parts all in the dish washer...
Same problem here with the KA
mixer not enough room after I got the air fryer recently...So, the head knot built it into a pull out shelf in the cabinet. I can use it from inside the cabinet...  
I know that I have already showed you this, It was a pleasure to get it off the counter, however, I knew if it wasn’t built in, I would never use it - because I can’t lift it.


----------



## Startingover

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I put the Kitchen Aid food processor parts all in the dish washer...
> Same problem here with the KA
> mixer not enough room after I got the air fryer recently...So, the head knot built it into a pull out shelf in the cabinet. I can use it from inside the cabinet...
> I know that I have already showed you this, It was a pleasure to get it off the counter, however, I knew if it wasn’t built in, I would never use it - because I can’t lift it.
> 
> View attachment 634662


Look at all those appliances! A sure sign a good cook lives there.


----------



## J. V.

Startingover said:


> I haven’t use my KA for several years I think I’ll get it off of my kitchen counter too. Considering my house is roomy the builder skimped on counter space. But it’s fine for me.


During the first wave of the pandemic, there was no bread to be found and no baking supplies either. So I made a sour dough starter and started using my KA mixer for the dough.
When a pizza dough or bread dough says to knead for 10 minutes, that seems like a very long time. Its not in the mixer.
Use the dough hook and let the mixer do the job for you.
I hate to clean it as well. Same with the processor. But sometimes you just gotta use one or the other.


----------



## Nik333

@Two Knots - won't there be a potential mess on the cabinet walls?
Have him build one that moves up, hydraulically.


----------



## Two Knots

Startingover said:


> Look at all those appliances! A sure sign a good cook lives there.


Or a nutty one.


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> @Two Knots - won't there be a potential mess on the cabinet walls?
> Have him build one that moves up, hydraulically.


There is always a mess when I’m cooking.


----------



## Startingover

J. V. said:


> During the first wave of the pandemic, there was no bread to be found and no baking supplies either. So I made a sour dough starter and started using my KA mixer for the dough.
> When a pizza dough or bread dough says to knead for 10 minutes, that seems like a very long time. Its not in the mixer.
> Use the dough hook and let the mixer do the job for you.
> I hate to clean it as well. Same with the processor. But sometimes you just gotta use one or the other.


Along time ago I was into sourdough bread. I made everything you can imagine but I was eating too much. Miss those bagels.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I put the Kitchen Aid food processor parts all in the dish washer...
> Same problem here with the KA
> mixer not enough room after I got the air fryer recently...So, the head knot built it into a pull out shelf in the cabinet. I can use it from inside the cabinet...
> I know that I have already showed you this, It was a pleasure to get it off the counter, however, I knew if it wasn’t built in, I would never use it - because I can’t lift it.


Good Lord TK you could open a commercial kitchen with all the stuff.


----------

